# Success after multiple failed cycles?



## Cay23 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi ladies,

Looking for positive stories!  

I've had 6 rounds of ivf and 2 fets with the following results:

IVF 1  - 2 eggs, 1 fert, 2dt 4-cell Grade B = BFN
ICSI 2 - 4 eggs, 3 fert, 3dt 8-cell Grade B & 7-cell Grade C = BFN
ICSI 3 - 12 eggs, 5 fert, freeze all due to thin lining
FET 1  - Natural - cancelled due to slow progress
FET 2  - Medicated - 2/3 survived thaw, 2dt 4-cell-A & 5-cell-D = BFN
New Clinic
IMSI 4 - 2 eggs, 1 mat, 0 fert
IMSI 5 - 8 eggs, 6 mat, 4 fert, 5dt 1x morula & 1x cavitating morula = BFN
IMSI 6 - 10 eggs, 8 mat, 7 fert, 5dt 3AA Blast & 3BB Blast = BFN

I'm just about to embark on our 7th cycle. I have IVIG for NK Cells, have tested negative for hidden c, use Gestone not cyclogest, have been taking baby aspirin and will be on Clexane this cycle, and will be using CGH to test the embryo's for chromosome abnormalities! Throwing everything at it, really!!!  

What I'm looking for, and I realise they will be few and far between, are any success stories after 5 or more failed cycles to give me some hope?!

Thank you!  

xx


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh Cay23, 

I feel your every emotion right now. Sorry you find yourself in my shoes!!! I'm on my 2ww with cycle no 6 and I'm totally whacked by all this IVF now. 

I like you have had a bumper rollercoaster of cycles ranging from embryo's to blast transfer and still neggers cheggers!! 

So I changed on cycle no 5 to donor sperm, immunes meds to include Gestone, Clexane, Prenisolone and Intralipids. Also started the pill month beforehand and had a endo scratch the period before. I then added estrogen patches, antibiotics from before egg collection and this time HCG recovery shots whilst on 2ww. PHEW!! So as I am now 8dp 3dt I can't tell you if it's a success but I can't say I've not thrown everything at it once again!

All I can say is check back on me on 30th October and hopefully I can share some good news. I wish you all the very best of luck xxx


----------



## 2Buttons (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi Cay, I'm another multi bfn, but wanted to say u are not on this train alone, it is packed, lots of people doin multiple cycles, when I feel down I imagine the ladies on the over 50s page, if they can have hope, so can I  

My problem is seemingly sperm-related so now that we've moved to donor sperm it's like starting the 'average 3 cycle success' again.

There are success stories out there for those who can afford to keep going, even 20 times!

FX for u


----------



## Keeping busy (Apr 13, 2011)

I would never say never, hubby and I had a total of 11 rounds of fertility treatment, 4 iui's, 6 ivfs, one FET and although I got pregnant 4 times I had 4 miscarriages. I am currently 13 plus 3 with naturally conceived ID twins, so you just never ever know what is going to happen. Good luck xx


----------



## PopPop8 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hello
I eventually got there on treatment number 7. I'm so sorry and know how hard it is to keep going especially when you're over 40. Who knows why I got there on this cycle vs one when I was younger. I think various supplements helped improve my egg quality (coq10, bee pollen, fish oil and inositol in particular), ivig and steroids sorted out my immune system (although I had this on the previous two cycles too but maybe these eggs just weren't the golden ones), and listening to Zita west post transfer cd was something I hadn't tried before...I even looked at a photo of my baby niece every night in the hope it would make my body feel more maternal! I also had antibiotics after my hysterocopy which I think may have helped - I hadn't had this before - worth asking about this maybe.

I think hope is extremely important. I remember feeling very down, old and hopeless one day waiting in the scan queue at the ARGC. Then I started chatting to the girl waiting next to me - she was 43, a few months older than me, like me on her 5th treatment at the ARGC (she'd done several more elsewhere) and she was 7 weeks pregnant! I immediately felt so much better and so lifted by that glimmer of hope. If she could do it - so could I! Keep believing in yourself xx


----------

